# Problemas en la fuente de un TV Panasonic Tau



## Alvaro Dávalos (Jun 30, 2010)

Saludos a toda la comunidad de Foros de Electrónica.

Tengo un problema en la fuente de un TV Panasonic, modelo CT-F2124LJ.
La falla fue que no encendía, al hacer una inspección visual ví que el fusible de 6.3A 220V se había quemado, aparentemente no había ningún otro componente dañado.
Al cambiar el fusible puse uno de 7A que era el más aproximado en el mercado y al encender se volvió a quemar, y al parecer hubo algún otro componente más que dió un chispaso.

Mi pregunta es qué componentes específicos de la fuente debería revisar? 
El cambiar un fusible sobredimensionado pudo haber ocasionado daños más profundos? 
en qué componente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Tratá de conseguir el diagrama de tu televisor , o al menos de su fuente , así vamos viendo.

Saludos !


----------



## Alvaro Dávalos (Jul 1, 2010)

Algún enlace de donde pueda descargar el diagrama? la placa es de modelo TNP2AH060

Al revisar la placa en la parte de la fuente encontré la zona donde se dió el chispaso, es en la parte del integrado con disipador, me imagino que es el regulador de tensión.
En esa parte hay un diodo rectificador y un condensador cerámico dañados
Es posible que el integrado se haya dañado? al parecer solo son esos dos componentes


----------

